# German Teacher



## Bobbi2 (Mar 14, 2009)

Still looking for a German Native Professional Teacher, who is able to give a 10yrs old child private lessons, 4 times a week/3 hrs a day (homeschooling) following the German Curric. (Bayern or Thuer.)Maybe working for the German School or is a professional teacher , but not working in Dubai. Grade 4 and up. We will pay 1200Euro cash. Would be nice if there would be somebody out there.........


----------



## Madison96 (Aug 22, 2009)

Bobbi2 said:


> Still looking for a German Native Professional Teacher, who is able to give a 10yrs old child private lessons, 4 times a week/3 hrs a day (homeschooling) following the German Curric. (Bayern or Thuer.)Maybe working for the German School or is a professional teacher , but not working in Dubai. Grade 4 and up. We will pay 1200Euro cash. Would be nice if there would be somebody out there.........


If you are still looking for a private German teacher, please contact me. I have already worked as a private teacher for German in Asia.
Best regards


----------



## Bobbi2 (Mar 14, 2009)

Madison96 said:


> If you are still looking for a private German teacher, please contact me. I have already worked as a private teacher for German in Asia.
> Best regards



pls get in contact via pers.mail


----------



## Madison96 (Aug 22, 2009)

Bobbi2 said:


> pls get in contact via pers.mail


I did't find a way to contact you personally. Maybe I just can't handle this forum?! I will ask an administrator for help!


----------



## Amtobi (Aug 9, 2009)

Madison96 said:


> I did't find a way to contact you personally. Maybe I just can't handle this forum?! I will ask an administrator for help!


I'm also new around here, but I think the problem is that you have not posted 5 posts yet, after that you will be able to PM


----------

